# Uber declined me, Lyft approved! Help? Advice?!



## Cajundragon (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.

So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*

TLDR--The circumstances of the ticket were that I was driving home from vacation and hit a work zone on the interstate when the speed limit dropped from 65 to 40. I did not slow down in time. It was night, there were no highway workers.. Obvious police trap but I didn't go back to fight it as it was far from my home.. I happened to have some Dunkin Donuts on the front seat from earlier. Offered to the cop. That didn't help!  Now I'm paying the price.
*
Geoff!*


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Go to your local uber office and explain the situation.

It's my understanding that any ding on your driving record will cause problems with either your background check or with uber, which is why it was flagged.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Take this as a favor from Uber. Unless you're near or in major cities, Uber shouldn't even be a consideration. The money isn't consistent and majority of the time, you're driving for free.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Cajundragon (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks JVC. The local office in Vegas is temporary right now. The few times I went I wasn't able to speak with anyone in a supervisor role. 

Both Lyft and Uber are pretty saturated with drivers right now but by having both apps running I feel like I give myself a better chance of catching a 'fish'. And since it's Vegas pretty much everyone tips in cash regardless of the app features. I'm tracking all my expenses and I'm definitely in the black.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Cajundragon said:


> I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.
> 
> So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*
> 
> ...


Be grateful. Lyft is much more driver friendly than Uber.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Be grateful. Lyft is much more driver friendly than Uber.


No it's not.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

More like a lesson in hitting the ball back to yourself. Why would you tell them that?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Cajundragon said:


> I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.
> 
> So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*
> 
> ...


Going 20mph or more over the speed limit will not allow you to drive for uber. Basically you have to get lucky with an uber rep to activate you or wait until that ticket is at least 3yrs old on your record and re-apply for uber.

If this happened in 2013, let's say June 2013, in July 2016 you should be taken in by uber.

But by July 2016 uber will be over saturated in every market so it won't matter.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> No it's not.


In-app tipping, commission refund bonuses, higher payout for passenger and driver referrals, and when Lyft cut rates in Boston we got a 7 day heads up. Uber gave 30 minutes notice on latest cut. Do tell, what am I missing? Most importantly, I make more on Lyft than Uber. That is the most driver friendly thing I can point out.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

In Vegas I think Lyft is the better option. First, they take less of a cut than Uber (20 vs 25%). The tip option seems to work out well in this tip oriented city (every ride I had last week tipped). Lyft has limited the number of drivers in Vegas, so less competition. And, as of now, Lyft is the only one to legally operate at the airport. Granted, being able to run both apps gives you a better chance for more total rides but I seem to be getting more Lyft than Uber the past few weeks.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had multiple tickets 3 plus including speeding. Uber never said anything.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

Cajundragon said:


> I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.
> 
> So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*
> 
> ...


 Exact opposite happened to me - Uber took me, and Lyft turned me down. In 1982 I was 16, and got in a fight which left me with an assualt charge on my criminal record. I ended up being a cop 5 years later, and retired 4 years ago after 25 years on the job. I actually failed my background check with Lyft...I could be a cop, make life and death decisions, but couldn't work for a second rate taxi service? Lol. It just boggles the mind.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

My guess is that you failed the background check.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

20 over? Lol


Good thing I never got a ticket for that time I did 110 over, I guess????


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cajundragon said:


> I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.
> 
> So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*
> 
> ...


The offer of the donuts did help. If you were ticketed going more then 20mph over the posted speed limit it is considered criminal speed in AZ. The cop could of easily arrested you and impounded your vehicle. He most likely wrote you up for 19 over.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Cajundragon said:


> I have a SPEEDING TICKET in 2013 in Kingman AZ! Uber said it wouldn't be a problem but then they declined me after passing my car inspection and giving me all the welcome materials! Is there anyone I could speak with to over turn this that you guys know of because the low level employees just tell me nothing.
> 
> So I've been driving with Lyft for 3 weeks now. I have a 5+ star rating and a few people have left me stellar reviews. *It's been great, but I want to be able to UBER!*
> 
> ...


You lucked out. Dont try to enslave yourself deliberately.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Uber-Good to go
Lyft- Apparently I'm damaged goods....


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Enjoy your freedom.


----------



## Carson J Gallo (Jul 11, 2018)

Exact same thing happening with me right now. Lyft aprooved me, but 1 speeding ticket with And Uber says no.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

He/she has not been on the forum since 2016.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> He/she has not been on the forum since 2016.


Cajundragon was last seen:

Oct 14, 2016

I'd say so.


----------

